# I am truly not sure



## LoveIsAllINo

PCOS here. Another weird cycle. Didn't temp but got O signs before, during and after O. I definitely see something but it could honestly be a shadow of some sort. It's a FRER.

Tell me what you think. I have been cramping on and off since about 5 dpo and on 12dpo I started spotting brown on and off and it is still here.


----------



## kittiecat

I feel like I can see a v faint second line. Fx’d for you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye when I zoom in. Good luck :)


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

❤️❤️❤️ Thank you ladies. Glad to know I am not crazy


----------



## CC94

This looks pink to me xx


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

AF just got me. I feel this was possibly a chemical. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kittiecat

I’m so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

CC94 said:


> This looks pink to me xx

Looks a bit pink to me too. I may take a multivitamin this cycle. My goal is to O sooner than later.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm sorry sweetie, FX for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry chemicals suck. 
I feel ya pain hon. Sending hugs


----------



## JAJuly2013

:hugs:


----------

